# Sb 10l Single Thrust Washer Spindle Re-assembly



## ChuckB (Mar 19, 2016)

(meant to say "Thrust Bearing" in my title.. not "Thrust Washer"..)


When I got my lathe, the spindle was removed from the headstock.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/chance-to-buy-a-south-bend-lathe.559/

I am now in the process of reassembling it. Here are the parts I have before I cleaned them up:



(missing two allen bolts)



(I'm pretty sure everything is here.)

I have the ebay rebuild manual and although it mentions that some lathes only came with one thrust bearing, it is vague about reassembly. Can anyone point me to an exploded view for my single thrust bearing headstock ??


----------



## ChuckB (Mar 19, 2016)

I tried a test assembly and this seems like the only way the thrust bearing/washers will fit. Like this, they take up all the space.







Does this look correct?


----------



## Profkanz (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes that looks correct. Do not over tighten the bearing caps or the takeup nut.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 20, 2016)

This is from 10 K


----------



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

It's been a while but that looks to be rite, I upgraded to a outboard roller bearing also 
didn't like the flat/fiber washer.


----------



## ChuckB (Mar 20, 2016)

The washer I have on the outside is steel. Should it be fiber?


----------



## Profkanz (Mar 20, 2016)

Mine is steel. I see no benefit to fiber.


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

My 10 L had a fiber and steel wave washer originally , others have also mentioned having fiber washer
Don't have a parts drawing handy I think there in there for a 10L . Can't figure out how to post link to the roller bearing upgrade, I could email if interested


----------



## ChuckB (Mar 24, 2016)

dlane said:


> My 10 L had a fiber and steel wave washer originally , others have also mentioned having fiber washer
> Don't have a parts drawing handy I think there in there for a 10L . Can't figure out how to post link to the roller bearing upgrade, I could email if interested




Thanks for the offer. I found and downloaded the PDF file showing the bearing upgrade, but I don't remember where I found it or I would put the link here. I will hold off doing the upgrade for now.


----------

